# Van conversions - let's see them.



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

This year, more than ever, I've seen a lot of my friends get a 'sprinter' van and convert it. Some live in it and seize the day. Others get away as often as they can.

Many of them do the work themselves.

Can you share photos, builds and ideas? Wish list? Lessons learned? Let's build a knowledge base here of how to get it done.

fc


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

I prefer to keep mine mostly empty. If I need to sleep, I'll take a folding cot or use a yoga matt.

I've considered buying some tent fabric or something that would allow me to keep doors/windows open and mosquitos out, but that's about it as far as modifications.


----------



## ACree (Sep 8, 2004)

coke said:


> I prefer to keep mine mostly empty. If I need to sleep, I'll take a folding cot or use a yoga matt.
> 
> I've considered buying some tent fabric or something that would allow me to keep doors/windows open and mosquitos out, but that's about it as far as modifications.
> 
> View attachment 1090855


What is your bike rack setup? And which van?


----------



## morganfletcher (Jul 22, 2005)

Here's mine:

https://goo.gl/photos/VaFSAptUekpnGRBZ9

Morgan


----------



## onlyontwo (Nov 21, 2006)

*Work in progress*









Not long after I brought it home. Doing a buildout for a family of four plus our dog. I did some of the work and it is now at Van Specialties getting the rest of the work done.

-A


----------



## Troutinco (Jan 29, 2012)

Just bought this, this weekend. So far so good, I'm looking into roof mounted awnings and a cargo box up there. Plans plans plans.
No idea about the sideways pics.:madman:

Edit: Thanks for the pic fix fc!


----------



## ACree (Sep 8, 2004)

...


----------



## ACree (Sep 8, 2004)

fc said:


> This year, more than ever, I've seen a lot of my friends get a 'sprinter' van and convert it. Some live in it and seize the day. Others get away as often as they can.
> 
> Many of them do the work themselves.
> 
> ...


Great topic. Much better than 'are plus bikes for beginners'.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

ACree said:


> Great topic. Much better than 'are plus bikes for beginners'.


Are Sprinters for beginners?


----------



## ACree (Sep 8, 2004)

fc said:


> Are Sprinters for beginners?


Depends on their budget I suppose.


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

ACree said:


> What is your bike rack setup? And which van?


I just use a feedback rack and 2 bungee cords. Very simple and works well for 1 bike on each side.

A friend of mine has a pipeline rack. It's a far better setup, but it does take up more room.

I have a 130" wheelbase low roof ford transit. My friends below is a 148" medium roof ford transit.


----------



## russianyaz (Jun 30, 2009)

Two weeks ago, back in Whistler, I was doing a small quick fix to me seatpost and I needed a T25, the one on my multitool was not enough. Saw the mega van parked on the corner of and went there to ask if they had a T25 for me and guess what, it was Brian Lopes and this is his van.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Less is more!

Mine's more of a tiny van life,camping trip kinda thing BUT it fits in the garage and averages close to 30 mpg! Nissan NV200

--- Ken Bennett

NV200 is on the left








NV200 setup


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

I've been researching for years and I'm going to pull the trigger this Fall. Mid height Ford Transit passenger van with typical elevated bed with bikes below. Insulated, wood ceiling and walls. Ceiling fan, solar, 12v fridge. Metal cabinets similar to this one I saw a couple of years ago.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

mobile and efficient garage


----------



## yoterryh (Mar 21, 2006)

*Not a Sprinter*

Not a DIY, and may be old school nowadays. This is my 2001 Ford Econoline E-250, with camper conversion by GTRV. Sleeps 4, hauls 4 bikes. Equipped with stove, fridge & sink. It's my adventuremobile.


----------



## bajaguy (Jul 13, 2009)

Love my Sprinter!


----------



## bajaguy (Jul 13, 2009)

Double post


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

My 50 dolla 1996 Grand Voyager, works quite well after staying in it more nights than i can count. The brilliant part is how i can use the seatbelts to secure the bikes .










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

What a great thread. I love seeing these conversions and the creativity that goes into them. I'd love to get one myself some day.


----------



## 246366 (Jul 3, 2004)

We built out a 2011 Sprinter to carry 6 bikes plus camping space for people/dogs for a 5 month road trip. The MacTrac on the floor worked really well for staggering bikes with wide handlebars (4 bikes facing rear of truck and two bikes, wheels off went sideways behind them). Now our kids are older we've gone back to using our old Eurovan. You can stuff almost anything in a Eurovan


----------



## ACree (Sep 8, 2004)

Buildout by Outside Van?

Why back to the Eurovan? That's an interesting move.


----------



## ACree (Sep 8, 2004)

Those GTRVs are sweet. It's a bummer they are so hard to find. A friend has one, and I'm jealous of the bargain he got.


----------



## yoterryh (Mar 21, 2006)

mtbkers said:


> Now our kids are older we've gone back to using our old Eurovan. You can stuff almost anything in a Eurovan
> View attachment 1091331
> View attachment 1091332
> View attachment 1091333


And sleep 4!


----------



## yoterryh (Mar 21, 2006)

Yeah, I love my GTRV. Bought it new in '01 and have spent over 500 nights in it. A lot of the Sprinters only sleep two.


----------



## 246366 (Jul 3, 2004)

Yes, Outside Van. Love those guys. We've been talking with them about building us a Metris. Being from Europe, we're used to smaller campervans.

Loved the Sprinter and sad to see it go, but it was built for a long trip, so has a lot of things we don't need for weekend/weeklong trips. Plus, our kids would rather spread their crap out in a tent these days (and they're too tall now to sleep sideways).
https://m.flickr.com/#/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157655192712530/


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

mtbkers said:


> Yes, Outside Van. Love those guys. We've been talking with them about building us a Metris. Being from Europe, we're used to smaller campervans.
> 
> Loved the Sprinter and sad to see it go, but it was built for a long trip, so has a lot of things we don't need for weekend/weeklong trips. Plus, our kids would rather spread their crap out in a tent these days (and they're too tall now to sleep sideways).
> https://m.flickr.com/#/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157655192712530/


Just wow!!!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Let's see moar van cowbell.


----------



## ACree (Sep 8, 2004)

Yes, more please.

In particular:

- detail on electric set up
- detail on galley builds
- bike and gear storage

detail and pics highly appreciated!


----------



## ryanxj (Sep 9, 2011)

fc said:


> Just wow!!!


Ill second that!

Not to take away from the awesomeness that is mtbr, but for all your expedition vehicle needs, check out:

Expedition Portal

BE SURE to linky link any/all cool builds, tips, tricks, and what not here so those of us/you that dont get sucked into the expo vortex can scope out the goods too!


----------



## Dantheramblingman (Sep 21, 2013)

This is my Astro, is got a mild lift and bigger wheels. So far, its a not very modified inside.

I just took out the rear seats. Laid an extra layer of home carpet padding and cut a new piece of house carpet to lay over the sorta grungy factory vehicle carpet in the cargo area for camping on the floor. Also made a cheap canopy with a tarp screwed onto a wooden clothes rod.

Mods will slowly increase with time. Camping upgrades will be modular for street legal passenger seating for shuttle days.

Has a 4.3L V6 Vortec that are proven to be super solid motors. Every component that GM bolted to the V6 is standard running gear on larger V8 motors, including the transmissions. The little V6s hardly put out enough power to stress the components. One downside is no factory skid plates.


----------



## ACree (Sep 8, 2004)

Yes, and also:
Camper Vans and Conversions - Ford Transit USA Forum
Sportsmobile Forum
Promaster Builds and Conversions - Ram Promaster Forum
Sprinter RV's & Conversions Write-Ups - Sprinter-Forum

Two of the best write ups I've seen:

Sprinter Adventure Van ? Building the Escape Pod
https://spark.adobe.com/page/PvaaXgeJu35Q8/


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Very nice Acree


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

This is a new Winnebago Model. It's not on their website. I guess they are doing a soft opening to see how well it goes over.

New 2017 Winnebago Paseo 48P Motor Home Class B at Lichtsinn RV | Forest City, IA | #717224A


----------



## morganfletcher (Jul 22, 2005)

morganfletcher said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> https://goo.gl/photos/VaFSAptUekpnGRBZ9
> 
> Morgan


Here's ours, up in Tahoe last weekend:


__
http://instagr.am/p/BKRx3bfjUjq/

Lots of cool conversions here:

Sprinter RV's & Conversions Write-Ups - Sprinter-Forum

One of my favorites, a rabbit hole:

Building my Adventure Van (2011 NCV3) - Sprinter-Forum

Morgan


----------



## ACree (Sep 8, 2004)

morganfletcher said:


> Here's ours, up in Tahoe last weekend:
> 
> 
> __
> ...


Mercedes should give a bonus to Geek. He has surely sold a lot of vans for them with that thread.


----------



## MooseKlaw (Mar 19, 2010)

To the people with the small vans (Nissan NV, Transit Connect, Astro, Voyager etc.): are they long enough for a 5'11" dude and his short wife to stretch out in? I'd love to have a full size E150 or something like it (Sprinters and such are WAY outside my price range), but I live in the city and spots are tight sometimes. This will be my daily driver/bike hauler/weekend road tripper to replace my 99 B2500 (which I love and has been very reliable, so I want something with similar reliability that's easy to work on and get parts for). I want something I can drive and park in the city, but be able to haul two bikes and some camping stuff to state parks when the wife has a triathlon (or if I get my sh*t together enough to enter a MTB race). Sleeping in a vehicle would be nice when I don't want to mess with a tent. The downside there is that the bikes would probably have to sleep outside (locked to the van of course, and covered).


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

Here's a prototype. I hope they follow through with production. Lots of good ideas for custom or home builds as well.


----------



## Troutinco (Jan 29, 2012)

MooseKlaw said:


> To the people with the small vans (Nissan NV, Transit Connect, Astro, Voyager etc.): are they long enough for a 5'11" dude and his short wife to stretch out in? I'd love to have a full size E150 or something like it (Sprinters and such are WAY outside my price range), but I live in the city and spots are tight sometimes. This will be my daily driver/bike hauler/weekend road tripper to replace my 99 B2500 (which I love and has been very reliable, so I want something with similar reliability that's easy to work on and get parts for). I want something I can drive and park in the city, but be able to haul two bikes and some camping stuff to state parks when the wife has a triathlon (or if I get my sh*t together enough to enter a MTB race). Sleeping in a vehicle would be nice when I don't want to mess with a tent. The downside there is that the bikes would probably have to sleep outside (locked to the van of course, and covered).


I will say 2 people can fit and I am right around 5'11" myself. I have the LWB Transit Connect, and can put an oversize air pad down no problem. The SWB model would be too short in my opinion. So far I really like this new van.
I will be working a new bike carrier system for it this weekend and will post up pics. I think it will be a much better design than what I had pictured up before in this thread.


----------



## MooseKlaw (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks for the input Troutinco. I think I'll add a LWB TC to the list of used possibilities in a couple years. Ground clearance is the only other issue I'm seeing right now. I don't exactly go offroading, but we did bottom out the wife's Fit last weekend camping in a field...


----------



## panchosdad (Sep 21, 2008)

*136 Promaster*

I bought a Ram Promaster, 136 low roof for a combo contractor rig/camper van. Here's a photo (unfortunately others wouldn't load).









It's wide enough (6'1) that we can sleep sideways, which saves room. Put in a heater and stove, no plumbing. Auxiliary battery, lights, charging stations all run off the alternator.

If I was going for a full time camper rig I'd have gone bigger/taller, but this is my daily driver. FWD worked great last winter.


----------



## zsilet (Dec 10, 2007)

*My microRV attempt from the Mazda5.*

I converted the back of our beloved Mazda5 to have sleeping quarters for two. Added drawers for the clothes and other miscellaneous items, and stored the food and other stuff in plastic boxes.

The 'bed' area was about 65 inches long, which conveniently allowed the front seats to be in a normal driving position with the bed installed. On the other hand, it did not allow for very comfortable sleeping for my less than average 5'6 frame, even with the seats folded about 6 more inches forward and my feet up against the rear window. If I had to do it again, I would figure out a way to have one more piece attach to the front end of the bed, adding another 9 inches perhaps, with the seats folded all the way forward.

Of course, the other problem is cooling. Trying to fall asleep in a campground outside of Charlotte NC, where it's still above 90 degrees at 9:30 at night was torture. We ended up running the AC in the car almost the whole night (yes, I had a carbon monoxide alarm). Sleeping in Shenandoah National Park at elevation was much nicer. We attached netting to the windows with magnets, so our only concern was a potential visit from bears.

Overall, it was a good experiment, but it makes me want to build the real deal, in the form of a 130WB med roof Transit...

https://goo.gl/photos/vHtk9LMvm4QLiSQc9


----------



## Troutinco (Jan 29, 2012)

*New Carrier*

I finished my new bike carrier for my transit connect. I used "superstrut" found at lowes. It is basically like what I had in my Frontier bed from factory that i traded in. 
So all the same attachment equipment worked the same. Now I can slide, adjust, remove, add carriers as needed. I am sure I can fit 3 bikes across on it.









Current final mounting points.








I need to test out my sleeping pad, but I am sure it will fit just fine. I also need to clean up the cut edges on the crossbars. I like this build much better than that original hunk of wood contraption I had.


----------



## BADDANDY (Feb 20, 2012)

Here's mine;









I've made and installed 2 bicycle holders and a motorcycle chock. It came with the shelving, I have an aux battery I'm hooking up, and I put my overlander fridge in it. When camping, I load it up with everything out of my pop-up tent trailer and sleep on a padded cot.

















After I'm finished painting and hanging gutters on the house, I'll attempt to turn it into something like this one.


----------



## dieselfumes (Sep 20, 2016)

ACree said:


> Two of the best write ups I've seen:
> 
> Sprinter Adventure Van ? Building the Escape Pod
> https://spark.adobe.com/page/PvaaXgeJu35Q8/


The Escape Pod is mine. Happy to answer questions people have about it, but it's probably best if you ask them in the comments on my site (sprintervanusa.com) because I'm there more than I am here.










We built it with biking in mind, either going away for a week or two of dry camping so we can ride Bend, Moab, or such like, or for taking to cyclocross races on the weekends. It's pretty modular - cabinets, bed, bench seat all come in and out as necessary. We did all the work ourselves.










Because it's DIY, it'll never be finished, but we're probably at version 0.98 at this point.


----------



## Dantheramblingman (Sep 21, 2013)

MooseKlaw said:


> To the people with the small vans (Nissan NV, Transit Connect, Astro, Voyager etc.): are they long enough for a 5'11" dude and his short wife to stretch out in? I'd love to have a full size E150 or something like it (Sprinters and such are WAY outside my price range), but I live in the city and spots are tight sometimes. This will be my daily driver/bike hauler/weekend road tripper to replace my 99 B2500 (which I love and has been very reliable, so I want something with similar reliability that's easy to work on and get parts for). I want something I can drive and park in the city, but be able to haul two bikes and some camping stuff to state parks when the wife has a triathlon (or if I get my sh*t together enough to enter a MTB race). Sleeping in a vehicle would be nice when I don't want to mess with a tent. The downside there is that the bikes would probably have to sleep outside (locked to the van of course, and covered).


The Astro has about 7ft of "bed" space. I used to sleep in the bed of my 97 Nissan Frontier (basically a B2500) and the Astro has way more room and bumper to bumper is a shorter vehicle overall. Myself, the girlfriend (both 5'11") and two dogs crash in the back just fine.

Also it's 4x4; so romping around off the beaten path is actually possible. Way more power than a 4cylinder import truck.


----------



## ACree (Sep 8, 2004)

Your site is the best how to for a DIY set up I've seen :thumbsup:. Just picked up a low roof Transit with Sportsmobile poptop and may take on part of the conversion ourselves, following your example. Planned uses sound similar. Overnights and road trips, and a base for bike races. With luck the maiden voyage will be a gravel fondo this weekend.

Side note to anyone buying remotely: escrow.com is a terrible company, avoid at all costs. 6 days and counting for them to release funds to the seller and thus get the title in process to me.


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

It's not a sprinter but here's my rig. 2005 Ford van. I recently installed on-board air with a 2 gal. tank so I can take care of all my tubeless tire needs.


----------



## leeharris13 (Sep 28, 2016)

*Sprinter Adventure Rig*









Here's the garage of our 2014 Sprinter.

You can find our entire build at:
Re-Defining "The American Dream"


----------



## nashua (Mar 30, 2008)

*Rough Draft*


----------



## TomFL (Feb 6, 2004)

More pics and details please!



rockman said:


> it's not a sprinter but here's my rig. 2005 ford van. I recently installed on-board air with a 2 gal. Tank so i can take care of all my tubeless tire needs.
> 
> View attachment 1095701


----------



## atoine (Feb 4, 2008)

We're currently converting a Ford Transit van.

It's a work in progress but at least we got a bed, the bike drawer, electricity, cold beer (refrigerator) and heat!

We are documenting the whole build, in case it could help a fellow mtbiker:
Ford Transit Camper Van | FarOutRide.com





















CHEERS!


--------------------
Currently building our dream camper van for epic adventures!

Ford Transit Camper Van | FarOutRide.com


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

atoine said:


> We're currently converting a Ford Transit van.
> 
> It's a work in progress but at least we got a bed, the bike drawer, electricity, cold beer (refrigerator) and heat!
> 
> ...


My gawd, that is awesome!!!!


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

TomFL said:


> More pics and details please!


I used push to connect 3/8" nylon hose with a swivel T fitting to go to two drops on my rig from a 2 gal air tank. The compressor is continuous duty but the tank allows a quick shot for airing up tires or even an air tool like an impact wrench for lug nuts or a blow gun. Overkill really but the PO had already installed the compressor for airing down tires for off-roading. I needed the air tank for actuating an ARB air locker when I did an axle swap to a full float dana60.

The compressor is located underneath the vehicle along the frame rail. https://www.extremeoutback.com/prod...strial+12+Volt+Compressor++Part#+007-555.html








I located the air tank behind the axle when I swapped from a semi to a full floater to handle the weight of the camper conversion.








Mounted to the floor in front of the house battery.








Added an analog air gage at the existing bulkhead fitting and ran another line to the rear bumper. 








I added an Spod for the extra interior switches with a digital air zenith gage that shows starting battery voltage on startup and then switches over to displaying air pressure. A 105psi pressure switch is used to turn compressor on and off via an electronic relay based on pressure. Turns compressor on at 85psi and off at 105psi.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

atoine said:


> We're currently converting a Ford Transit van.
> 
> It's a work in progress but at least we got a bed, the bike drawer, electricity, cold beer (refrigerator) and heat!
> 
> ...


Wow! Amazing site...thanks for putting that together.


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

Not mine. Lots of great ideas.


----------



## BendErik (Feb 28, 2017)

*Sprinter Adventure Van*

Our 2011 Sprinter 144" camper van has been sold, but I believe the new owner will keep the site alive:
https://sprinter-action-van.squarespace.com/

After spending years camping in pickups, an FJ62 LandCruiser, a VW Westfalia, this has definitely been the best of the bunch. Very practical camping (like the VW), but with with greater comfort and much greater storage and hauling capacity. Currently set up to carry two bikes inside; I'd do a hitch mount to carry additional bikes (in order to preserve the massive "garage" area.


----------



## ACree (Sep 8, 2004)

Very nice. Who did the conversion work?


----------



## BendErik (Feb 28, 2017)

Most of what is visible was done by Van Specialities in Portland. But we did extensive sound dampening and the first layer of insulation. Plus I can't tell you how much time has gone into planning (before the build) and tweaking (after the build). My neighbors probably think I'm obsessed, but hey, it's great to have everything dialed.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

This is truly the ultimate way to live the MTB Explorer lifestyle!

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

Cayenne_Pepa said:


> This is truly the ultimate way to live the MTB Explorer lifestyle!
> 
> Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


Some people want riches and fame. I just want to be this guy.

Equipment ? R U Nuts Adventures

"All in need are some tasty trails, a cool buzz and I'm fine."


----------



## ACree (Sep 8, 2004)

bsdc said:


> Some people want riches and fame. I just want to be this guy.
> 
> Equipment ? R U Nuts Adventures
> 
> "All in need are some tasty trails, a cool buzz and I'm fine."


I swear I see his van nearly every trip I make to Sedona or Bend. He's doing it right.


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

ACree said:


> I swear I see his van nearly every trip I make to Sedona or Bend. He's doing it right.


I saw him Sedona today in fact. His life is better than my vacations (old thread that met with some rancor).


----------



## ACree (Sep 8, 2004)

I see from a van site that Mikesee has done a build. Perhaps FC could get him to do a detailed write up on it.


----------



## armenian (Aug 11, 2009)

Bumping this great thread to get some input from the newer Sprinter Blutec owners! I'm overwhelmed by all of the negative reviews on the internet about the Blutec Vans having issues with the emissions system and EGR valve,,,,Are these isolated cases? How many miles do you have on your Blutec sprinter and has it been 100% reliable? I am in the market for a van and have been torn between the Transit line and Sprinters,,, Thanks a bunch!


----------



## onlyontwo (Nov 21, 2006)

*Loving ours*

I need to get some updated pictures of our rig up on here.

We have put around 15,000 miles on ours since we got it. We had Van Specialities in Oregon do a big portion of the build after I did some of the 12V work, audio, sound deadening, some insulation, and the exterior work. It has been very nice for our family of four and pooch to get out of Dodge quickly. We are looking forward to many weekend getaways this summer.









Cheers,
-A


----------



## atoine (Feb 4, 2008)

armenian said:


> Bumping this great thread to get some input from the newer Sprinter Blutec owners! I'm overwhelmed by all of the negative reviews on the internet about the Blutec Vans having issues with the emissions system and EGR valve,,,,Are these isolated cases? How many miles do you have on your Blutec sprinter and has it been 100% reliable? I am in the market for a van and have been torn between the Transit line and Sprinters,,, Thanks a bunch!


Hey,
I'm not a Sprinter owner but try 
https://sprinter-source.com/forum/

It's a community of sprinter owners, there is plenty a discussions about Sprinter reliability.


----------



## schmed (Feb 22, 2004)

I have a '16 with the I4 (4 cylinder) engine, and I think if you read up on them, many believe the 4 cyl to be a more-reliable engine than the V6. At least I hope so.

And so far, so good: 45,000 on mine since purchasing it 12/15.


----------



## schmed (Feb 22, 2004)

armenian said:


> ... I am in the market for a van and have been torn between the Transit line and Sprinters,,, Thanks a bunch!


There's a lot to like about the Transit. I rented two of them before buying a Sprinter, and put 2,000 miles on the rental Transits:

Transit positives:
- tons of dealers for warranty work - way more than mercedes
- great handling - yes - better than mercedes!
- 3 engine choices, 2 gas, 1 diesel

Sprinter positives:
- better mileage (25 mpg in my 4 cylinder diesel vs. 14 mpg in the transit ecoboost)
- looks better (subjective, I know)
- crew van is an option (main reason I bought a Sprinter)
- better seats (material is typical German quality vs. rental-car Ford quality)


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

armenian said:


> Bumping this great thread to get some input from the newer Sprinter Blutec owners! I'm overwhelmed by all of the negative reviews on the internet about the Blutec Vans having issues with the emissions system and EGR valve,,,,Are these isolated cases? How many miles do you have on your Blutec sprinter and has it been 100% reliable? I am in the market for a van and have been torn between the Transit line and Sprinters,,, Thanks a bunch!


I don't have a Sprinter, but I have a diesel motorhome and l've looked into Sprinters and diesel trucks a lot. It's scary. All the diesel emission requirements have complicated their engines and getting it fixed when it breaks down is expensive. That's why I have my eye on a gas Ford Transit van. Cheaper, more reliable, cheaper to fix, many more places to go for repair ... America!


----------



## TooSteep (Oct 6, 2012)

Please elaborate on what you're doing about showers!

My wife and I just spent 28 days living in the back of our 2003 Sienna minivan, driving from Vancouver and dispersed camping/riding in Lake Havasu, Prescott, Phoenix, Sedona, Hurricane, Boise etc...

The bed/insulation/sleeping worked out really well, but we really struggled with showers. When it was really hot, our dry bag solar shower was OK (but leaked like crazy, including the replacement). But whenever it was cooler, it was a pain. We had to pay to stay in RV parks a few times just to use the showers.

How are you guys incorporating showers into your builds? And where are you filling up with water when you travel? (I'm assuming dispersed camping on BLM lands, forest service roads etc...)

Thanks.


----------



## Bob W (Jul 6, 2004)

We have a '15 with the V6, we have 30,000 miles on it (we got it with 10,000 on the clock). We have had no issues with the emissions so far. Only issue we had was a bad fuel pump, taken care of under warranty. Did not have the time to do the build out myself and lucked into a great deal on a demo from RB Components. Super happy all around!


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

TooSteep said:


> Please elaborate on what you're doing about showers!
> 
> My wife and I just spent 28 days living in the back of our 2003 Sienna minivan, driving from Vancouver and dispersed camping/riding in Lake Havasu, Prescott, Phoenix, Sedona, Hurricane, Boise etc...
> 
> ...


In a minivan you're pretty limited to what kind of solar shower you buy or build. Beyond that, lakes, rivers, streams etc leaves actual showers. Most towns that serve as a jumping off point to outdoor destinations have Hostels including the towns you mention. Most Hostels charge about $3 for a shower. Also a lot of sanctioned campgrounds have showers and water.


----------



## ACree (Sep 8, 2004)

TooSteep said:


> Please elaborate on what you're doing about showers!
> 
> My wife and I just spent 28 days living in the back of our 2003 Sienna minivan, driving from Vancouver and dispersed camping/riding in Lake Havasu, Prescott, Phoenix, Sedona, Hurricane, Boise etc...
> 
> ...


Our plan is an external shower at the rear of the van (130 wb low roof transit, sportsmobile poptop). You see that a lot on Outside Van and Van Specialties builds. Previously we had a Chalet LTW A frame trailer, which had an external shower on the drivers side. You're not going to get a shower like home but it will work to get most of the post ride grime off.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

TooSteep said:


> Please elaborate on what you're doing about showers!
> We had to pay to stay in RV parks a few times just to use the showers.


We have used RV Parks for showers, but have NEVER stayed in one. I've never seen an RV Park that won't let you use their showers for a small fee. Anywhere from $3 to $6 for a shower charge, but I'm not gonna stay there.


----------



## yoterryh (Mar 21, 2006)

TooSteep said:


> Please elaborate on what you're doing about showers!


Another option for showers can occasionally be found in the local public pool/aquatic center. I've used the one in Bend several times, as well as one in Moab and Park City. As an added bonus you can use the Jacuzzi and pool too.


----------



## panchosdad (Sep 21, 2008)

TooSteep said:


> Please elaborate on what you're doing about showers!
> 
> My wife and I just spent 28 days living in the back of our 2003 Sienna minivan, driving from Vancouver and dispersed camping/riding in Lake Havasu, Prescott, Phoenix, Sedona, Hurricane, Boise etc...
> 
> ...


Solar shower works pretty well for us. If it's not up to temp, we heat a quart or so of water on the stove and add it, that usually gets things up to snuff. We string a tarp across the rear doors for privacy if needed.

We also have an Anytime Fitness membership at home and can use their facilities anywhere else, that works out pretty well for a deeper clean.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

This is just the thread I've been looking for. We are just starting our conversations. and well crap, I blew up my knee a few weeks ago and am waiting on surgery so I have LOTS of time for research now.....


----------



## ACree (Sep 8, 2004)

formica said:


> This is just the thread I've been looking for. We are just starting our conversations. and well crap, I blew up my knee a few weeks ago and am waiting on surgery so I have LOTS of time for research now.....


Always sucks to be injured in summer. I guess the bright side is having time for research. It can consume all available time...and then some. So many options out there, it can definitely lead to paralysis by analysis. Tons of info out there at the sprinter source forum, expedition portal, sports mobile forum, ford transit and pro master forums. Not to mention the websites people have done to document builds.

Had you been at Kettle Fest I'd have given a quick tour of ours on its maiden voyage.









A write up for this thread will come in time.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

ACree said:


> Always sucks to be injured in summer. I guess the bright side is having time for research. It can consume all available time...and then some. So many options out there, it can definitely lead to paralysis by analysis. Tons of info out there at the sprinter source forum, expedition portal, sports mobile forum, ford transit and pro master forums. Not to mention the websites people have done to document builds.
> 
> Had you been at Kettle Fest I'd have given a quick tour of ours on its maiden voyage.
> 
> ...


"
Doh, my hub was there... he's to shy to go up to people and say "show me your van".


----------



## ACree (Sep 8, 2004)

formica said:


> "
> Doh, my hub was there... he's to shy to go up to people and say "show me your van".


He was an outlier then in that regard.

Putting two and two together, I rode with him a bit on Saturday.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

I read throught this thread and numerous others. Right now, I'm not being terribly successful in coming up with a list of van conversion companies. We are not going to build it out ourselves, just aren't. In the time/money equation we'd rather play in our spare time.

So far I've come up with
Sportsmobile
Outdoor Vans
Sync Vans
Terranaut
Van Life Customs
Van Specialities

I'm sure I've missed some. Also trying to track down who is reputable seems to be a bit of a challenge. Many of the boutique builders don't have a lot online.


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

formica said:


> I read throught this thread and numerous others. Right now, I'm not being terribly successful in coming up with a list of van conversion companies. We are not going to build it out ourselves, just aren't. In the time/money equation we'd rather play in our spare time.
> 
> So far I've come up with
> Sportsmobile
> ...


Here's another one: https://www.coloradocampervan.com/

Van Specialties does really nice work. Sportsmobile has been around the longest. I'm not familiar with the others. What vehicle are you planning to do your conversion around? There's a few others to look at for 4WD conversions like Agile, UJOINT, and Expovan. ExpoVans, expedition vans and 4-wheel van conversions and parts

It really is a custom deal. Expensive and no two projects are the same.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*Just cut to the chase...*

https://earthroamer.com/


----------



## ACree (Sep 8, 2004)

formica said:


> I read throught this thread and numerous others. Right now, I'm not being terribly successful in coming up with a list of van conversion companies. We are not going to build it out ourselves, just aren't. In the time/money equation we'd rather play in our spare time.
> 
> So far I've come up with
> Sportsmobile
> ...


Reputable can be in the eye of the beholder.

Sportsmobile has been around forever. Lots of satisfied customers and a few vocal dissatisfied ones. Their interior designs are kind of dated IMO. Our van is a Ford transit with a sportsmobile poptop that previous owner had installed (before he sold the 2015 van with 1800 miles on it..). They seem to have a niche with poptops.

Outdoor Vans, should that be Outside Vans? Very expensive. Looks like a lot of marketing and hype with them. Very nice modern interiors, although on the minimalist side for my taste.

Van Specialties - been around 40 years or so. No standard plans, although they do have standard cabinet designs. Pricing well below Outside Van from what I can tell, and in the same range as Sportsmobile. They are at an 18 month wait list as of early July. That's up from 12 months in March '16, that was really 14 months by the time work started.

Ours is a combination of Sportsmobile and VS. The prior owner put a Sportsmobile poptop on and stopped there. We had VS do the rest of the interior (power, water, heater/water heater, fridge, cabinets, interior trim). I'm happy with how it turned out. There is no doubt it's expensive and really isn't a rational financial decision. It's all about how much you value your weekend recreational time.

If you can swing a trip down there, going to VS in person is well worth it.


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

Here's another one: Van Haus Conversions - Custom Van Interiors
This thread covers all the bases: 4x4 Van Resources - Expedition Portal

I just returned from 4 weeks living in my van. It's the ultimate get-in/get-out vehicle for mtn bike trips. But an expensive game to get into. My 2005 SMB is now worth 20K more than what I bought it for in 2010 as the 3rd owner.


----------



## Bob W (Jul 6, 2004)

Another to add to the list is RB Components. We are very happy with our van. I think I commented above, we have had ours for a year now and have put close to 25,000 miles on it. So far so good. Besides the normal vehicle maintenance and a loose nut or bolt hear and there we have had no issues with the Sprinter or RB's build. Yes some may consider them to be expensive, they are in the range of what the going rates are in my opinion.

I would give them a look or call to discuss (I also know they have some of the best turnaround for getting vans on the road). If you have any specific questions drop me a message.

Bob


----------



## onlyontwo (Nov 21, 2006)

formica said:


> I read throught this thread and numerous others. Right now, I'm not being terribly successful in coming up with a list of van conversion companies. We are not going to build it out ourselves, just aren't. In the time/money equation we'd rather play in our spare time.
> 
> So far I've come up with
> Sportsmobile
> ...


We had Van Specialties finish our build. I did some of the work and then had them do the rest/stuff over my head. We are loving our van. They were great to work with. Give Rob a call and you will be impressed too.









Cheers,
-A


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

rockman said:


> Here's another one: https://www.coloradocampervan.com/


This is who we'll be using in 2019!!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

So many options,

So little money.


----------



## smilycook (Jan 13, 2004)

You could always rent instead of own. Much cheaper. Checkout www.wandervans.com. The founder and staff are long time mountain bikers.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

smilycook said:


> The founder and staff are long time mountain bikers.


Are you one of these, or just a groupie?


----------



## smilycook (Jan 13, 2004)

Cleared2land said:


> Are you one of these, or just a groupie?


One of them.


----------



## BADDANDY (Feb 20, 2012)

BADDANDY said:


> Here's mine;
> 
> View attachment 1094915
> 
> ...


After a year and a half of using my van quite regularly, I decided a van was for me, but the bare boneness sucked and I didn't feel like a full conversion would be fun, so I started shopping for a used Class B Sprinter. I stumbled upon the recently released Transit Class B, and after some financial moves, became able to afford a glamping rig and step into the 22nd century RV wise.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

What brand is that Transit conversion?


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^ Winnebago Paseo?


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Maybe. More than a Revel!! I wonder why. We just got a Travato K and it's not nearly the sticker price of the Paseo.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Hmm, I guess I should update as my last inquiry was about conversions. Long story short, I blew my knee this past summer and that pushed us into the decision to quit thinking about it and do something.Frankly, all the possibilities with a custom build were making my head hurt. Some friends of our bought a Winnebago Travato and suggested we go look at one. We purchased a Travato K two weeks later. This is not Grandpa's Winnebago!!

Our first outing was to Central Oregon for eclipse viewing. We were out almost every weekend at bike fests after that. I could hang out in my recliner under the awning while my hub went riding. He could then grab a nice hot shower.

The first morning we woke up to rain and only had to reach over to turn the heat on, wait a few minutes and then have coffee in our jammies.....I didn't miss the tent a bit! Plus, being on crutches all summer I never could have tent camped very easily.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^^ Sweet! Congratulations!

Did you sell that bike?


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Not yet. Carbon trance advanced size L, 2015 version with a pike. Message me if you want more info


----------



## BADDANDY (Feb 20, 2012)

Cleared2land said:


> ^^^ Winnebago Paseo?


Yes it is.
Winnebago's tree in spec and price is;
Sprinter
Transit
Travato


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Winnebago now has the Revel. It's their entry into the 4x4 world. Not a ton of clearance, cassette toilet, no generator. It all depends on how you want to go.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

BADDANDY said:


> Yes it is.
> Winnebago's tree in spec and price is;
> Sprinter
> Transit
> Travato


Do you mean, sprinter, transit, Promaster?


----------



## BADDANDY (Feb 20, 2012)

formica said:


> Winnebago now has the Revel. It's their entry into the 4x4 world. Not a ton of clearance, cassette toilet, no generator. It all depends on how you want to go.


Starting at: $134,799*


----------



## BADDANDY (Feb 20, 2012)

formica said:


> Do you mean, sprinter, transit, Promaster?


The Winnebago Travato


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

I OWN a Travato. I don't get your list, Sprinter, Transit, Travato. Perhaps you mean Era, Paseo,Travato?


----------



## forrestvt (May 20, 2007)

Also check out these guys

https://www.alaskacampervanconversions.com/

The owner Charlie has more years of experience than anyone out there in my opinion b/c of his years building custom aluminum ocean going boats. He is willing to work with any budget and a great resources for ieas and what works (or doesnt) especially for 4 season build out.


----------



## ACree (Sep 8, 2004)

Congrats. I might well have gone with a Travato had parking in the garage not been a goal. There is a lot to be said for a little bigger vehicle and a prebuilt conversion. Will we see this at Kettle Fest this year?

There is also a lot to be said for heaters, running water, lights, etc. when 'camping', not to mention having the vehicle ready to go and fast making/breaking of camp.

Still need to take some pics and do a write up of ours.


----------



## LosAlamos (Feb 27, 2018)

*Not a van but...*

I love my four wheel camper with the one up rack on the back I can take my truck almost anywhere. Camp spots are unlimited. Full kitchen, king size bed, fromt dinet, hot water, outside shower, furnace, full solar package, super nice interior, and best of all it comes right off my tacoma and I have my truck back. We got mine from Denny at four wheel campers in Bozeman. No sales tax and he treated us great. I know it is not a van, but they are worth a look.

For some reason I am having a hard time getting my pics to upload, but send me a pm if you want to see the setup


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^ Keep trying to post some photos.


----------



## Lactic (Apr 18, 2004)

Not a van but my latest bike vehicle after several SMBs.

Four Wheel Camper Fleet shell on Tacoma. Rocky Mounts Backstage swing away tray rack on the back.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

ACree said:


> Congrats. I might well have gone with a Travato had parking in the garage not been a goal. There is a lot to be said for a little bigger vehicle and a prebuilt conversion. Will we see this at Kettle Fest this year?
> 
> There is also a lot to be said for heaters, running water, lights, etc. when 'camping', not to mention having the vehicle ready to go and fast making/breaking of camp.
> 
> Still need to take some pics and do a write up of ours.


We just got back from a 12 day 2K mile road trip and had the whole interior cleaned out in 45 mins when we got home. We love it!! We did have an adventure in the mud that I'll tell you about if I make it to the Fest. My hub wants me to drive him up to Jasper so he can do a section or two of the GDT.... not sure when that is going to happen.

Nothing like pulling into a FS clearing late at night, in the rain and having a shower then going to bed with no extra set up.


----------



## Reyam (Jul 6, 2018)

Where did you get the rails and mounts for your MTB? I am lookingto do something the same on the back of my camper


----------



## akdmx (Jun 8, 2006)

bump - need more


----------



## yoterryh (Mar 21, 2006)

*facelift for my camper van*

I've posted pics of my rig on a few different threads; the one about RV's, the one about what do your rides ride, and here. Since my van has undergone a bit of a facelift over the past year or so, here's some recent photos.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^^ I enjoy the accessibility that this size/type of a vehicle provides.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

yoterryh said:


> I've posted pics of my rig on a few different threads; the one about RV's, the one about what do your rides ride, and here. Since my van has undergone a bit of a facelift over the past year or so, here's some recent photos.


Ha, nice! 
I drove by you a couple times Memorial Day Wknd riding the 44's. Infact I think I saw you at Skibowl on the way up on Fri. About the only spot to camp on the mtn that wasn't raining.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

yoterryh said:


> Since my van has undergone a bit of a facelift over the past year or so, here's some recent photos.


Is this the same 2001 Econoline that you posted about 3 years ago (post #16)?


----------



## ACree (Sep 8, 2004)

akdmx said:


> bump - need more


Last Friday night, nobody but us in the campground.


----------



## yoterryh (Mar 21, 2006)

WHALENARD said:


> Ha, nice!
> I drove by you a couple times Memorial Day Wknd riding the 44's. Infact I think I saw you at Skibowl on the way up on Fri. About the only spot to camp on the mtn that wasn't raining.


I wasn't at Skibowl, but my daughter and I enjoyed the spot near 8 Mile all weekend. I rode less than usual with the rain and a sore back, but had a great weekend. That area was definitely busy. I've never seen folks camped in the snow park before, much less the large number that were in there. Stop in and say hello if our paths cross again.


----------



## yoterryh (Mar 21, 2006)

Cleared2land said:


> Is this the same 2001 Econoline that you posted about 3 years ago (post #16)?


It is the same rig! last year I removed the fiberglass running boards and the green RV-ish decals, then got new tires and wheels. This year I had the van sprayed with bedliner on the rocker panels, front and rear bumpers and front grill.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

ACree said:


> Last Friday night, nobody but us in the campground.


The real beauty of the van/truck vehicle is the ability to avoid 'campgrounds' altogether.


----------



## ACree (Sep 8, 2004)

That is true, however in this case there was a trailhead about 20 feet to the right that made this an exceptionally convenient camping location.


----------



## timetraveler (Oct 28, 2010)

Not a van conversion but damn, I want that garage! Plus the kitchen, shower, refrigerator, bed...&#8230;..

Only $80K

https://www.rvtrader.com/listing/2009-Weekend-Warrior-ROAD-WARRIOR-RWT3400-5007922383


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

yoterryh said:


> I wasn't at Skibowl, but my daughter and I enjoyed the spot near 8 Mile all weekend. I rode less than usual with the rain and a sore back, but had a great weekend. That area was definitely busy. I've never seen folks camped in the snow park before, much less the large number that were in there. Stop in and say hello if our paths cross again.


Yeah, I've never seen 1/10 as many people in that zone before. Hard to say if they were all smart enough to get out of the rain or there's just that many more people around now. Pretty sure I've seen that same ATV/RV group around at other snow parks before. We camped at the spot at the bottom of Bottle Prairie before you drop into the creeks/horse camp. Feels like you have the mtn to yourself there. I'll definitely stop in for a beer and check out your van if I see you around this summer. I have a new to me 2011 E150 I'm slowly but surely making more camp worthy. Happy trails!


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Somewhere around here I have a list of all ski areas that allow camping, both free and fee, bookmarked....hmmm... wonder where that is? "Van" folder?


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Here we go, ski areas (bike parks?) that allow camping in parking lots

https://www.outsidenomad.com/ski-resorts-camp-overnight-rv-parking/


----------



## jbcissell (Dec 18, 2016)

We've had the van for a couple of years now. It's been a ton of fun. We get away in it every chance we get but being in Mississippi it's a long way to any mountains. It's a Promaster 136. I wanted this size because it can still be parked in any regular parking spot and parallel parking is no problem. The entire build was based around being able to have the bikes in the back so it limited us in space and layout some. It's awesome to always have my bikes and gear loaded so I just jump in the van and can change at the trailhead. I've attached a couple of pics from our trip out West last year.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dir-T (Jan 20, 2004)

Here's mine. A bit different than the larger modern versions here but way more off-roadible, fits in my garage, and _sometimes_ can complete an entire trip without some sort of mechanical issue :lol:


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

I just finished my van build, a 2015 Promaster 118 Diesel, just in time for a ten day trip to the PNW. 

I bought the van in 2015, started the work by adding a ceiling fan, sunroof, swivel seat, and tongue-groove cedar headliner, but then a couple house remodels suck up all my time.

Fast forward four years and 75k, completed my electrical system, lights, fridge, toilet, cabinet, and shorepower. 

The best part: The satisfaction that it all works and there was no major troubleshooting or reworking.

The hard part: Finding the time and energy to do the job.

I'm at work now, so I'll post some pics later, suffice to say the difference that a functional light, cooling, and fridge make are night and day from the classic car/truck camping.

I'm at work, the outside temps are in the eighties, my auto fan is cooling the van, the fridge is cold, and my bikes are safe 

Bonus: I am averaging 26 city/28 hwy, 30.2 mpg best, 22 mpg worst (winter). It's also quite excellent in snow and dirt, FWD is the next best thing to AWD.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Adventure Ready (Aug 11, 2019)

*Our Modular Sprinter 144 Setup: Bike trips, Daily Driver, or Bedtime*

Sorry all, just a mountain biker who has checked out the forum anonymously
for years sharing something I'm proud of and excited about. No intent to over step bounds or offend. No relevant branding present in post any longer. Would delete images if I could.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

1st Post? I'm not thinking this is a marketing forum.


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

Cleared2land said:


> 1st Post? I'm not thinking this is a marketing forum.


It's sailing close to spam but there's no direct url hyperlink out to a site and if someones doing a van conversion then it's pretty nifty.

@fc started the thread and he'll doubtless see it. If he doesn't like it he can remove it.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

He removed the direct link. Looks like, smells like.....I'd feel different if poster had a couple hundred MTB posts first.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Yeah, he deleted/removed the sales link. Still iffy, especially that the OP's name is the business name. It's marketing.


----------



## sbd (Sep 23, 2011)

morganfletcher said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> https://goo.gl/photos/VaFSAptUekpnGRBZ9
> 
> Morgan


Awesome pics Morgan.

Plan on something very similar to yours.

I like the 2 seat bench variation on your layout. Where did you get the 2 seat bench?

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## B. Rock (Mar 9, 2011)

Ignoring the spam post above, I see a mix of external and internal bike storage this thread. We have a blank slate of a van (EB E350) and were initially thinking internal storage but are now wondering if the theft protection is just paranoia. It's pretty valuable internal space to be giving up. The protection from the elements/road grime is real though.


----------



## ACree (Sep 8, 2004)

B. Rock said:


> Ignoring the spam post above, I see a mix of external and internal bike storage this thread. We have a blank slate of a van (EB E350) and were initially thinking internal storage but are now wondering if the theft protection is just paranoia. It's pretty valuable internal space to be giving up. The protection from the elements/road grime is real though.


Saw a FB post this morning where someone in a van with bikes outside woke up to a thief riding away on their bike after cutting the lock. It definitely is valuable space. In my low roof van, bikes inside basically make it a two person proposition, where I could have another bench seat without the bikes inside. A high roof 144 sprinter or similar Ford Transit allows bikes under a platform bed. I'd have gone that route if it would have fit in my garage.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

B. Rock said:


> now wondering if the theft protection is just paranoia. It's pretty valuable internal space to be giving up. The protection from the elements/road grime is real though.


Paranoia is an unjustified fear. I consider theft of my exterior mounted bikes as a justified fear.

But, like you, but my largest concern is the elements...rain and grime.


----------



## sbd (Sep 23, 2011)

Cleared2land said:


> Paranoia is an unjustified fear. I consider theft of my exterior mounted bikes as a justified fear.
> 
> But, like you, but my largest concern is the elements...rain and grime.


Having 10k worth of bikes hanging off the back is tempting fate.

I also plan on keeping my van looking meh on the outside for the same reason

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Outta sight, outta mind.


----------



## sbd (Sep 23, 2011)

Cleared2land said:


> Outta sight, outta mind.


Kinda how I feel about it

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## OldHouseMan (Dec 7, 2006)

I have recently begun thinking about a Ford Transit conversion. 

Are any of you doing winter camping in your vans? What I'm thinking about is base camping at PNW sno-parks for super early starts. Is there anything specific to consider for winter camping over a standard summer rig? Heating and insulation come to mind. A 4-wheel drive system would certainly be nice. 

I don't have the cash to plunk down on 4x4 Sportsmobile, so I'd do a build-out over time.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

OldHouseMan said:


> I have recently begun thinking about a Ford Transit conversion.
> 
> Are any of you doing winter camping in your vans? What I'm thinking about is base camping at PNW sno-parks for super early starts. Is there anything specific to consider for winter camping over a standard summer rig? Heating and insulation come to mind. A 4-wheel drive system would certainly be nice.
> 
> I don't have the cash to plunk down on 4x4 Sportsmobile, so I'd do a build-out over time.


If you can wait for it, the 2020 Transit can be had with a new diesel and the AWD unit, in my mind this is great combo for efficiency and traction. RWD vans are terrible in snow and ice, don't let anyone tell you different, even traction chains are not sufficient to make them safe unless you have a "ton" of weight in back.

We're kinda on the minimalist side, we have the shortest and lowest roof height available (Promaster 118) we don't have anything built in other than bulkhead storage on either side over the bed, a fridge/portapottti, fan, 12v system, sunroof, and lights. I have a folding dinette (full sized bed, 6" mattress) which is great for using the van for doing things other than camping, like moving cargo, building materials, dogs, etc...

If I had to do it again, I'd get a slightly longer van (136) with a taller roof, then build a platform bed that can be raised or lowered, in the low position I'd have my bikes stored under the bed, front wheel off. In the high position the bed would be out of the way and I'd still have decent head spare.

With the low roof it can be done; I'm in the process of raising my dinette to clear the bikes, but to have a platform/mattress snug against the roof would make head room nonexistent in back.

If you can't afford the AWD Transit or Sprinter, I highly recommend the Promaster FWD. I get as good a traction as a common AWD SUV, the MPG with the diesel motor is second to none, and it is also has the lowest base price of the large euro vans.

Summer camping is hot, no way around it, an auto fan and window screens is the best you can do without shore power or a generator.

Winter is cold, you're in a big steel box suspended in the air, so it gets waaay colder than sleeping on the ground. If you want to winter camp, it's either shore power and an electric heater, a generator, or a gas/propane/diesel heater. Figure 1-2k extra for a Webasto built in heater depending on what you get and who does the work. I think about putting one in, then I think about how little I'd use it .. five years later I still don't have one 

Insulation will not do a whole lot, you're only talking about 2" air space at most. Insulation does help muffle the noise. Speaking of noise, hard surfaces amplify the noise and make it feel like you're living in a tin can; which you are. Carpet, glued in place with Weldwood, is the easiest and best way to cover irregular surfaces and muffle sound.

Windows, I love natural light, but windows also introduce heat and trap heat. Window covers work, don't need to be fancy, reflectix and velcro. If you buy a van without windows, you can buy aftermarket windows that open, then cut to fit. Some vans have aftermarket window options that fit the factory cut outs which is best, but research first.

If you're doing it yourself, I'd start with a cargo van, insulate and cover as much of the metal surfaces as possible, install a 12v system with a second battery that trickles off main battery and shore power (solar is a wast of time, energy, and money), get an aluminum panel sleeping platform (low profile) and thick mattress (7-8"), build some storage above the wheelswells and behind the driver seat, fridge and fan are mandatory, fork mounts on the floor, bungee cord hold downs for the front wheels, plastic cargo bins for gear, then add the heater (webasto).

I'd skip fancy flooring, a heavy rubber cargo mat and a throw rug will work great and make clean up easier.

Save yourself some time and effort, if the van can be had with factory headliner and wall panels, get them, it takes a lot of time and effort to cover the walls and ceilings because they are irregular. Factory headliner and wall panels work great and can be removed for insulating and modified for accessories. Also easier to remove for maintenance.

If you go Promaster, buy used with a warranty, it'll save you a lot of money. Hit me up with thoughts and tips if you go that way, there all kinds of tweaks you can do to make it ride better (lowering the rear end), etc....


----------



## B. Rock (Mar 9, 2011)

Winter camping - biggest thing is heat. A portable infrared propane heater is a cheap way to start, but the venting and humidity can be annoying. Tapping into the fuel tank for a heater is the way to go, but $$. Have seen a couple wood burning stoves - not my thing, but I get it.

I agree with the above comments on internal bike storage. Those were our initial thoughts as well, sounds like we'll stay on that track. Bed was going to be above the bikes, and then that area will transition to ski storage in the winter.


----------



## atoine (Feb 4, 2008)

*Winter Vanlife*



OldHouseMan said:


> I have recently begun thinking about a Ford Transit conversion.
> 
> Are any of you doing winter camping in your vans? What I'm thinking about is base camping at PNW sno-parks for super early starts. Is there anything specific to consider for winter camping over a standard summer rig? Heating and insulation come to mind. A 4-wheel drive system would certainly be nice.
> 
> I don't have the cash to plunk down on 4x4 Sportsmobile, so I'd do a build-out over time.


We live full time in our DIY converted Ford Transit during winter (skiing). This should get you covered:

https://faroutride.com/winter-vanlife/

----------------------------
TABLE OF CONTENT:
1- TRACTION & DRIVING IN SNOW
2- STAYING WARM
3- CONDENSATION & MOISTURE CONTROL
4- ELECTRICAL & SOLAR
5- WATER & SHOWERS
6- FINDING CAMPING SPOTS
7- DRYING OUR GEAR
8- TALES FROM THE ROAD
----------------------------------


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

atoine said:


> We live full time in our DIY converted Ford Transit during winter (skiing). This should get you covered:
> 
> https://faroutride.com/winter-vanlife/
> 
> ...


Great site and info, but your RWD vs FWD theory is faulty, the weight shift on a hill is not significant. FWD is far superior to rear wheel drive. RWD is only "comparable" if you have a significant load over your rear axle.

For comparison, I have more than three thousand pounds over my the front wheels on my Promaster compared to the fifteen hundred pounds over the rear wheels of a stock Sprinter/Transit; a typical van conversion adds 500-750# to the rear wheels. I rarely slip in the Promaster in street tires, but when I add mud tires with studs, I can climb like a snowmobile. Also keep in mind that traction is both up and downhill, not being able to stop on a slippery slope is a much bigger problem then getting up a slope...

I clearly remember being in Vermont with a Gen 1 Sprinter 118, it was really cold, roads were black ice, we were running BFG AT, cables, and I still couldn't climb an icy hill into a ski resort parking lot. Meanwhile, FWD cars were buzzing up that same hill.

The other really great thing about FWD and the Promaster is the superior handling and low COG. But enough about my Promaster love 

Fortunately Transit and Sprinter now come with an AWD option!


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

Nurse Ben said:


> Fortunately Transit and Sprinter now come with an AWD option!


Was not aware that Ford offered factory AWD on the Transit. That adds it to my list. EcoBoost and AWD sounds great!


----------



## sbd (Sep 23, 2011)

The awd Transit is not available yet but shortly. 

The Sprinter is not awd, it is a true 4x4 with high and low range tcase

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## B. Rock (Mar 9, 2011)

Pricing has been released and you can now preorder. So far no diesel option, but really, who would say no to the 3.5 ecoboost? There's no low range, but the 10 spd has a pretty low 1st gear. (not terribly far off of the Sprinter's 1.4:1 low range actually) It'll be a great platform for bad weather and soft roading. I'm really jealous of the square walls compared to the E-350.


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

sbd said:


> The Sprinter is not awd, it is a true 4x4 with high and low range tcase


90% of what I'd want AWD for is snowy roads for winter time ski/snowshoeing trips. I'd be A-OK with AWD over a traditional 4x4.



B. Rock said:


> So far no diesel option, but really, who would say no to the 3.5 ecoboost?


Agreed. Given the option, I'd take the lower up-front cost of a gas EcoBoost and the lower long term maintenance costs of the turbo-gasser. EcoBoost would give me all that I want/need for weekend warrior stuff.

This coming from a guy who works for Cummins


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

Quick plug for my son, CalPoly ME Grad, co-founder of PolyVan in San Luis Obispo.

https://www.instagram.com/polyvanmfg/

https://polyvanmfg.com


----------



## OldHouseMan (Dec 7, 2006)

Thanks, good info. I was not aware the Transit is going to be available with all-wheel drive.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

We are going to try the Travato out for some skiing this winter. Got rid of the horrible OEM tires right away. Well, right after we had a mud incident. Now we have some nice Coopers on that should fill the bill. Our only concern is deep snow. But if the roads are that bad we can just hang out in comfort. We have propane heat, galley, really everything except we'll be camping dry. We can use the toilet with Antifreeze but the system over all will be drained. We have been adding as much insulation as we can over the summer. I'm looking forward to trying it out.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Somewhere i have a link of (most) of the Western ski areas that will let you camp, or camp for a small fee. I will see if I can find it.

Edit: 
https://www.outsidenomad.com/ski-camping-overnight-rv-parking/


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*Snow tires*



OldHouseMan said:


> Are any of you doing winter camping in your vans?


Biggest upgrade (after heat) you can do to your winter van is SNOW TIRES and Blizzaks are the best.

Bridgestone BLIZZAK DM-V2 Winter


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

yep best snow tires....we have a second set for each of our dailty dirve


----------



## TooSteep (Oct 6, 2012)

Heating: there is a guy who has been living in his van for years, who posts on a few VanLife forums, who swears up and down that Kerosene heaters and venting are the way to go, as they don't introduce wall-rotting moisture. 

I have no idea if he's right. I've always thought that when I eventually build out a winter van, I'd use one of the tiny wood-chip stoves to eliminate moisture.


----------



## TheZeroMan (Jan 19, 2021)

Finally made a video for my MTB van conversion.


----------



## jamespc (Oct 3, 2015)

I don't winter camp much, but when I have, shore power and an electric heater work great. 

I've got an Econoline with a sportsmobile pop top and walls. It suits are needs. I just bought a Lolo rack and love it. 

I'm not 4x4, but still have good clearance. With decent tires, I can go a lot of places as long as it's not too slick. 

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## B. Rock (Mar 9, 2011)

I weighed my empty van econoline, granted it was 4x4, but it had a 47/53 front/rear weight distribution. Way better than I would have guessed - which helps with the snow driving.


----------



## Garce41 (Oct 2, 2018)

here’s my day trip vehicle. Just got it all tinted out. Absolutely love it traded in my truck for it and never looked back. Also got an amazing deal on it so got real lucky.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

If anyone is looking for a sweet van, I am selling my 2021 Nissan 4 x 4 hightop camper van: SOLD!










Send a PM for more info.


----------



## stitebunny (Feb 6, 2007)

Working on a bike carrier setup for mine.


----------



## shakazulu12 (Jul 14, 2015)

Morning ride with the Moto/mtb van. Note, I don’t normally park like a douchbag🤣. When I got there, the lot was full.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

I've built three.

This was the second: SOLD. by Mike Curiak on Exposure

Sold it because we moved and the new location required 4WD or AWD to be able to get home ~5 months of the year. FWD wasn't even close to cutting it.

So I built a similar setup on a Transit AWD chassis.


----------



## Clyde Ride (Jun 7, 2019)

mikesee said:


> I've built three.
> 
> This was the second: SOLD. by Mike Curiak on Exposure
> 
> ...


We're considering a Transit AWD build. How do you like it? Also, do remember the vertical dimension of your gear garage and how much room there is between the top of the mattress and the ceiling?


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Clyde Ride said:


> We're considering a Transit AWD build. How do you like it? Also, do remember the vertical dimension of your gear garage and how much room there is between the top of the mattress and the ceiling?



It's a great vehicle. With Blizzaks in winter it seems unstoppable. 

I don't remember that dimension. Definitely not tall enough to sit upright in bed.


----------



## Clyde Ride (Jun 7, 2019)

mikesee said:


> It's a great vehicle. With Blizzaks in winter it seems unstoppable.
> 
> I don't remember that dimension. Definitely not tall enough to sit upright in bed.


Thanks. Just trying to thread the needle between comfortable and claustrophobic.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Clyde Ride said:


> Thanks. Just trying to thread the needle between comfortable and claustrophobic.



Yep. Everyone's different. I want the bed for reading before I sleep, and sleeping. No need to be upright.

I have a couch inside that I can sit up on, and a folding couch for outside for the same.


----------



## jamespc (Oct 3, 2015)

I don't think I posted as pick of mine. This is how we were rolling last summer.









Sent from my Pixel 6a using Tapatalk


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

timetraveler said:


> View attachment 1255795
> 
> 
> Not a van conversion but damn, I want that garage! Plus the kitchen, shower, refrigerator, bed...&#8230;.. Only $80K


@timetraveler Yes, the other end of the spectrum! We had a Fun Mover for years, filled that 10ft garage. They're much cheaper, $30k for this one.

rvtrader.com/2006-Four-Winds-FUN-MOVER-31C ($27k)


----------

